# Crazy alage patch behind juwel filter



## Ghosty (22 Mar 2015)

right

Hey guys, I have no idea how I missed it when I cleaned out the tank, musta been the lighting at home, did do it late at night,

Anyhow I was messing around near my tank I looked up and I saw this



 
It is all over that side of the filter housing, I guess previous owner had sunlight on that side

It's a new setup for me, using soil, and 2x54w t5, im using a 5hr on, light cycle, Intill two weeks from now, when I will be buying a co2 system, but what I'm asking, will this cause a problem, shall I drain water out tank, cut out filter clean and replace filter with. Fluval 406

I can't however afford both the co2. And external filter at same time

So witch is more important now I have found this crazy patch


----------



## Julian (22 Mar 2015)

Can't really tell what's going on in the pictures, but you should remove as much as you can, else it will only spread.


----------



## Ghosty (22 Mar 2015)

The tank is a juwel Rio 240, the picture is of the right hand side of the tank, alage has taken over the whole gap in between the filter and glass, I'm buying a co2 system week after next, 

So before that arrives I will empty tank of all water, and plants from that side of the tank cut out, the filter, and re silicon it back in


----------



## Julian (22 Mar 2015)

Annoying that you have to cut it away to clean all that mess, seems like a bad design. Likely that it will happen again over time. My advice would be to get an external filter anyway, you'll need one eventually no doubt.

You might be able to get away with cutting the silicone on one side of the filter and along the bottom/top if there is any, then just bend it back enough to clean all the crap out.


----------



## Ghosty (22 Mar 2015)

The worst bit is I onky noticed it onces I had added all my plants, I'm hopping that I can do it without removing all my Pygmy chain sword is it took ages to get that stuff in, I have a few hundred little planets that I out into groups of 3, and dotted em about took like an hour man, 

And yes my external filter won't be brought for 3 weeks or so, I have to get my co2 system purchased first, hopeing that the juwel filter will be an easy removal and clean,


----------



## Ghosty (22 Mar 2015)

Would I apbe able to wait till I get my external before I remove this alage patch, will it cause major problems or not?


----------



## ian_m (22 Mar 2015)

Put some card over it, on the outside to block any light, he algae will die. I have some odd growths/stains on the side of my Juwel filter, not a problem.

You could remove the filter, clean and put back, but will be hard if tank is "in use". So best to ignore or cover...


----------

